# Wie sieht´s aus am Sonntag vol.II



## specialist (30. August 2004)

Nachdem sich ein Großteil der üblichen Verdächtigen am letzten Sonntag mit meinem Spochtkameraden eL ausgetobt hat, wärend ich meinem Broterwerb nachging  , stellt sich nun die Frage was denn am nächsten heiligen Sonntag auf dem Programm steht?
Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Chance für die Kritiker der eL-Tour, hier eine Tour vorzuschlagen , oder auch an Open-Air gebeutelte Biker die den nächsten Sonntag in netter Gesellschaft verbringen wollen (und vorher vielleicht ihr Profilbild wieder netter gestalten- look forward!).
Nun bitte ich also um eine rege Diskussion und Vorschläge für die nächsten Ausfahrt- also am Sonntagmorgen.

Mit grossen Erwartungen
specialist


----------



## bluesky (30. August 2004)

ja nach dem ...

wäre ich dabei ... bin aber samstags den ganzen tag außer landes und komme erst abends/nachts heim ... insofern plant was und ich schließ mich dann an oder eben auch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. August 2004)

Diesen Sonntag -> Family!

Viel Spaß


----------



## Don Stefano (31. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> was steht denn am nächsten heiligen Sonntag auf dem Programm?


Bei mir geht's nur vormittags, der Nachmittag gehörte zur Verhandlungsmasse  
Meine Form scheint auch in 2 Wochen Urlaub mehr gelitten zu haben, als ich angenommen hatte.  Ich muss mal wieder etwas Laufen gehen.

Apropos Form: Wann ist eigentlich die CTF in Weissenburg - und wer fährt in Lemberg mit?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## specialist (31. August 2004)

Ich habe gerade eine nette Einladung in die Pfalz bekommen und gedenke diese anzunehmen. Eine Kalmit Tour am Sonntag (endlich!). Ich denke das Mitfahrer willkommen sind.


----------



## lelebebbel (31. August 2004)

da meld ich gleich mal interesse an! 
_muss_ ich auch, denn ich werde ja seit sonntag als waldautobahnbolzer beschimpft, und das geht mal garnicht....


----------



## Haring (31. August 2004)

Bekunde hiermit mein Interesse an einer Pfalztour. Höchstwahrscheinlich (aber leider nocht nicht 100%tig) kann ich 2 Plätze in meinem 4-rädrigen Vehikel anbieten. 

MFG Sebastian


----------



## Don Stefano (31. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde ja seit sonntag als waldautobahnbolzer beschimpft


Wo, wer?
Wie ich das mitgekriegt habe, bist du am Sonntag die Trails auch runtergebolzt.  



			
				specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade eine nette Einladung in die Pfalz bekommen und gedenke diese anzunehmen. Eine Kalmit Tour am Sonntag (endlich!). Ich denke das Mitfahrer willkommen sind.


Wenn die Einladung an dich privat ging und nicht hier gepostet wurde ...
Welche Pfalz-Maus hat dich denn nun eingeladen? Mach's doch nicht so spannend!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## bluesky (31. August 2004)

also ich bin samstag auf der eurobike (hab erst heut morgen die kartenzusage bekommen) .. werd mal gucken das ich am sams abend noch was in friedrichshafen mache 

insofern werd ich am sonntag dann ne nachmittagstour machen 

wünsch euch viel spass


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. August 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Pfalz-Maus hat dich denn nun eingeladen? Mach's doch nicht so spannend!



Vielleicht die Freeriderin1987, oh schmacht!!!!!!!


----------



## eL (31. August 2004)

Also wer hat jetz wehn wohin eingeladen??? 
wenn mein bewegungsapparat sich bis zum we wieder logga gemacht hat bin ich zu menschenunwürdigen knallharten rattspocht jederzeit bereit.

und wenn die freeriderin1987 sich härchen an den füssen wachsen lässt oder zumindest nen langes strumpfhöschen anzieht dan hol ich sie zwecks fahrgemeinschaft ab nackte füß irritieren mich doch zu sehr 



			
				Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht die Freeriderin1987, oh schmacht!!!!!!!


  hehe sehr goil




			
				einäugiger schrieb:
			
		

> am letzten Sonntag mit meinem Spochtkameraden eL ausgetobt hat,


hattest du mir den ring jetz gegeben oder iss der noch beim goldschmied zur gravur ?????

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (1. September 2004)

Hier wird einem auch jedes Wort im Mund rumgedreht. Also eingeladen hat mich der Flugrost, aber hinkommen muß ich selber , deshalb such ich Mitstreiter die ich kenne- sonst trau ich mich ja nicht  .


----------



## eL (1. September 2004)

tja warum hat dich das "fliegende eisenoxid" denn eingeladen??? vieleicht will er ja mit dir allein sein    man weis ja nie    Also wenn du jetz alle deine bekannten mitbringst sieht das auch doof aus. Sollte er dich zu arg bedrängen dann schrei halt nach hilfe.
und hör auf zu flennen   

bis sonntach eL


----------



## specialist (1. September 2004)

Bei mir läuft das nicht, ich bin verheiratet. Außerdem bin ich ein Commiunity- Typ und ein Teamplayer.
Ich hatte jetzt auch ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil auch gleich gepostet habe "ob jemand mit will", aber ich denke das geht klar, oder? Wir wollen doch alle nur das eine.

greets
specialist


----------



## Ulli1169 (1. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Form: Wann ist eigentlich die CTF in Weissenburg - und wer fährt in Lemberg mit?
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



siehe z.b. www.mtb-karlsruhe.de da steht der Termin.
gruss ulli


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2004)

Adrian schrieb:
			
		

> Am 26.09.04 findet wie immer, am letzten Sep. Wochenende die Wissembourg Randonnèe statt.
> 16. MTB Country Tour in F 67160 Wissembourg (Elsaß) 15 + 30 + 55 km. Start 8 - 11 Uhr am Col du Pigeonnier. Info: 0033-3-88949028


Vielen Dank für die Info. Das würde sich aber dann mit dem Vogesen-Wochenende überschneiden.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen doch alle nur das eine.


Ja, genau. Wir wollen morgens um 900 in Maikammer starten!  
Dann kann ich rechtzeitig wieder zu hause sein und eL kann früh aufstehen.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (3. September 2004)

Also ick fass det ma zusammen

sonntag um 0900 treff in maikammer (wo soll det sein?)
dabei sind bis jetz
spezialist
flugrost ehglar
stefan
lehrerbembel
hering
und meine garstigkeit

wen vergessen??? was macht die strombergfraktion???
fahrgemeinschaft??? wer wann wie wo

sagt mal an

eL


----------



## specialist (3. September 2004)

Also ich habe jetzt neuste Info´s. So wie ich das jetzt mitgekriegt habe gibt es zwei Fraktionen. die eine Fraktion, unter der Führung von Skuehnen, wollen früh los und früh daheim sein (die starten um 9.00). Die andere Fraktion, unter der Führung von Flugrost startet um 11.30 in Maikammer.
Ich schließe mich der Flugrostabteilung an, will sagen wer da mit will trifft sich um 10.00 Uhr am MannMobilia Parkplatz. Ich habe eine Wegbeschreibung bekommen und weiß wo es hingeht.
@ eL: Du fährst mit mir mit, oder?  
Wer mit Skuehnen mit will macht das am besten per PM mit ihm aus!
Sonntag 10.00 Uhr MannMobilia Parkplatz

specialist


----------



## Haring (3. September 2004)

Werd mich dann wohl der späteren Fraktion aus folgenden Gründen anschließen:
1) Weil ich morgen abend noch weg gehen will und ich es unhuman finde       Sonntags um 7 Uhr aufzustehen.
2) Weil ich noch nie mit dem Specialist gefahren bin.
3) Weil el mein Lieblingsboardmember ist (wegen seiner Rhetorik).
4) Weil ich versuchen muss, mich wieder penetrant in den Mittelpunkt zu fahrn, um den el zu ärgern  .

Gruß vom sauren Haring

P.S. Stefan nicht übel nehmen, damit ich nicht mit euch fahr.


----------



## lelebebbel (3. September 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 10.00 Uhr MannMobilia Parkplatz
> 
> specialist



da würd ich auch mit wollen mögen, wenn denn jemand bereit und in der lage wäre, meinen drahtesel (dreckig) und mich (geduscht) mitzunehmen!


----------



## Rolf H. (3. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> was macht die strombergfraktion???



Wir haben morgen unser Biketreff-Jahresfest und sind deshalb am Sonntag nicht ansprechbar ! 

 @ mitkunstoffenrumhantierer   wann erscheinst du mal in Niefern  ?? Trau dich ruhig mal ! 
  Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## eL (4. September 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> @ mitkunstoffenrumhantierer   wann erscheinst du mal in Niefern  ??



wenn Sabine auch mitkommt  

ät  den rest

also ich find es ja fies wie hier wieder gespalten wird   

soll ich bei flugrost mitfahren der nur die große klappe hatte und sich vor den weiten des stromberges gedrückt hat.

oder soll ich bei stefan mitfahren dem frühaufsteher der sich tapfer über die distance gequält hat letzten sonntach

und wer ist mannmobilia?


----------



## specialist (4. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Sabine auch mitkommt
> 
> ät  den rest
> 
> ...



Hallo el, Du fährst natürlich mit uns mit. Mannmobilia ist ein großes Möbel Geschäft in KA. Wenn Du von der B10 nach KA rein kommst nicht zu übersehen. Ist nach dem Walmart gleich das nächste, an der Ampel rechts ab geht´s gleich in den Parkplatz rein.
Für die Spalterei kann niemand was- lässt sich halt nicht alles unter einen Hut bringen.

@lebbele (oder so) :Ich hab leider keinen Platz im Auto, da ich mit umgeklappter Sitzbank fahren muß um das Bike rein zukriegen.

Specialist


----------



## Don Stefano (4. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau. Wir wollen morgens um 900 in Maikammer starten!


War doch nur Spaß!  
Ich weiss doch, dass Flugrost kein ausgemachter Frühaufsteher ist und Pfalztouren gewöhnlich um 1000 oder 1100 am Mannmobilia starten.

Ich fahre wie oben bekanntgegeben nur vormittags und dafür lohnt sich der Weg in die Pfalz nicht. Ich werde mich daher an der Teufelsmühle vergnügen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern der Pfalztour viel Spaß und kommt heil wieder! (auch Herr Flugrost   )

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Haring (4. September 2004)

Also hätte noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.

Gruß Haring


----------



## eL (4. September 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> el, Du fährst natürlich mit uns mit.
> 
> Specialist


is gut papa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. September 2004)

Haring schrieb:
			
		

> Also hätte noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.
> 
> Gruß Haring


er tuts schonwieder 
schonwieder drängt er sich in den vordergrund


----------



## specialist (4. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> is gut papa



Na dann ist ja alles klar, mein Sohn. 
Und heute abend geht´s früh ins Bett!


----------



## lelebebbel (4. September 2004)

Haring schrieb:
			
		

> Also hätte noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.
> 
> Gruß Haring



hi
bedeutet dass, ich kann ab 10:00h mannmobilia bei dir mitfahrn?
dann werd ich mich einfach mal morgen kurz vor 10 da hinstellen!


----------



## Haring (4. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> er tuts schonwieder
> schonwieder drängt er sich in den vordergrund


Will doch nur nett sein  . Außerdem hat der lelebebbel nach ner Mfg gefragt.


			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> bedeutet dass, ich kann ab 10:00h mannmobilia bei dir mitfahrn?
> dann werd ich mich einfach mal morgen kurz vor 10 da hinstellen!


Ok, bin um 10 Uhr beim mannmobilia.

Bis dann


----------



## lelebebbel (4. September 2004)

juhui!


----------



## lelebebbel (5. September 2004)

na also, *das* war mal eine traillastige tour, die 97% könnten gut stimmen  und man hätte sie problemlos nur mit dem kleinen kettenblatt fahren können, ohne dass es jemand gemerkt hätte...
so macht das spass! 
auch wenn ich z.t. ein wenig an die grenzen meines untersatzes gestossen bin.

mit fotos siehts aber wie immer bei uns eher spärlich aus. aber es gibt ja die von wooly aus der gegend, denkt euch da einfach n paar andere leute rein dann stimmts.


----------



## Wooly (7. September 2004)

Na seht ihr ... geht doch mit der Pfalz und den schönen Trails ... es hat noch jeden erwischt. Aber nun denn mal, wie sieht es den diesen (nächsten) Sonntach aus aber ...

... da mein Sohneman sich jetzt wirklich bald jeden Tag auf den Weg in die Realität machen kann, würde ich gerne sozusagen in Handy-Rufweite bleiben ... sprich ne nette Tour rund um die Teufelsmühle oder so etwas in die Richtung. wie sieht es aus Compangeros ...


----------



## Froschel (8. September 2004)

bei mir wird`s leider nix, bekomme Familienbesuch   aus Prag  . Dafür könnnen wir aber Flammkuchenweitwurf im Critisize am Freitach machen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ne nette Tour rund um die Teufelsmühle oder so etwas in die Richtung. wie sieht es aus Compangeros ...



... hat die Familie Erfweiler-Rulez (saublöder Doppelname ) auch vor, bzw. Richtung Holoh. Vielleicht geht da was zusammen. Ich werde auch mal 'nen Antrag stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (8. September 2004)

Diesen Sonntag ist bei mir leider mal wieder Geschäft angesagt. Sorry.
Aber am 19. ist doch Cook- Besuch in FDS geplant, oder- dann beackern wir doch mal hier weiter ab nächste Woche:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130124

cu @ all
specialist


----------



## eL (9. September 2004)

Also wühlie!!
Um der chance wegen dich wirklich mal in der realität zu treffen und mit dir fahrad zu fahren, werde ich sonntag den stromberg mal stromberg sein lassen und ins badische rüberdüsen. Komm jetz aber bitte nich mit ner nachmittäglichen startzeit   

eL


----------



## Wooly (9. September 2004)

Das klingt doch mal gut ... wie sieht es aus, wer würde denn jetzt mitfahren ... ich denke so an Startzeit 10 Uhr von da ab wo wir dann halt starten ;-))


----------



## Cook (9. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt doch mal gut ... wie sieht es aus, wer würde denn jetzt mitfahren ... ich denke so an Startzeit 10 Uhr von da ab wo wir dann halt starten ;-))



Mensch Wooly, meinst du es klappt mal bei uns mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?
Am Sonntag hat Schwiegermutti Geburtstach. Wenn ich Kaffee&Kuchen sausen lasse und erst zum Wurschdsalad komme, könnte es klappen! Wär ja der Wahnsinn! Macht ihr mal was aus und ich geb Bescheid.
Wäre evtl Samstag-nachmittag eine diskussionswürdige Alternative?


----------



## lelebebbel (9. September 2004)

also nähme mich einer mit in die startgegend, würde ich auch mitwollen.

ansonsten wäre ich gezwungen sehr früh morgens erstmal von KA dorthin zu fahren, und des mag ich net 

@die pfalzfahrer vom letzten sonntag: mein vorderradlager rollt wieder einigermassen. waren FÜNF kugeln gematscht in dem drecksteil, konen und schalen aber noch ganz ok... naja "wie neu" läufts nicht mehr, aber immerhin.


----------



## Flugrost (10. September 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> @die pfalzfahrer vom letzten sonntag: mein vorderradlager rollt wieder einigermassen. waren FÜNF kugeln gematscht in dem drecksteil, konen und schalen aber noch ganz ok... naja "wie neu" läufts nicht mehr, aber immerhin.


Na, das war ja denne ma kurz vor knapp - drei Trailkm mehr und Du hättest die Nabe wohl wegschmeißen können. Man braucht halt etwas Glück im Leben, ne? 
Dir gebührt übrigens nochn Quentchen Lob: wer mit sonem schwindlichen Hardtail so schnell den Roten Punkt Trail vonner Hohen Loog absurft... Well done! Der 2te Orden geht an El, den Plaste&Elasteschubser, der sich zwar in weiser Vorraussicht nen Stahlfederdämpfer montiert, aber leider das kleine Kettenblättchen vergessen hat. (war wohl zu aufgeregt, der Gute ) 

Zitat eines Teilnehmers(sinngemäß): "... daß einen lächerliche 30Km so kaputt machen können..."

Der Schnitt unserer Elite betrug knapp 12 Km (meiner nich, wetten)
GrühseanalleBye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (10. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat eines Teilnehmers(sinngemäß): "... daß einen lächerliche 30Km so kaputt machen können..."
> 
> Der Schnitt unserer Elite betrug knapp 12 Km (meiner nich, wetten)
> GrühseanalleBye



Hört sich irgendwie nach Hochalpen-Gipfelüberschreitung an.


----------



## Wooly (10. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schnitt unserer Elite betrug knapp 12 Km



nicht schlecht, ca. 3 km schneller als sonst ;-))


sacht mal, am Sonntag, wie wäre es denn mit einer kleinen Runde beim Cook oben in Freudenstadt? Er könnte schnell zu Schwiegermutti, El hat keine so lange Anfahrt, Karlsruher können mit dem Zug kommen, Herr Thiel in der Not schnell nach Baden Baden düsen usw usw.

Watt sachta ?


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> sacht mal, am Sonntag, wie wäre es denn mit einer kleinen Runde beim Cook oben in Freudenstadt? Er könnte schnell zu Schwiegermutti, El hat keine so lange Anfahrt, Karlsruher können mit dem Zug kommen, Herr Thiel in der Not schnell nach Baden Baden düsen usw usw.
> 
> Watt sachta ?


Nö - das sind roundabout 100km und viel durch 'n Wald. Da kann ich gleich an den Bodensee fahren, is auch nur ne halbe Stunde länger.

Bad Herrenalb oder sogar noch Gernsbach wär noch ok und liegt eher in der geographischen Mitte zwischen Ebersteinburg, Sternenfels, Freudenstadt und Karlsruhe, oder?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Cook (10. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht, ca. 3 km schneller als sonst ;-))
> 
> 
> sacht mal, am Sonntag, wie wäre es denn mit einer kleinen Runde beim Cook oben in Freudenstadt? Er könnte schnell zu Schwiegermutti, El hat keine so lange Anfahrt, Karlsruher können mit dem Zug kommen, Herr Thiel in der Not schnell nach Baden Baden düsen usw usw.
> ...



Klasse sach ich...und könnte eine pistenlastige, aber sehr aussichtsreiche Runde anbieten. Der Arbeitstitel lautet: 
"Durchs wilde Kardistan" oder "Danke, Lothar - Gedächtnistour"
mit ca.70km/1300hm (4h) und fast beliebig verschärfbar oder verkürzbar.


----------



## Cook (10. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich gleich an den Bodensee fahren, is auch nur ne halbe Stunde länger.


Was für ein Auto fährst du?


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Auto fährst du?


Wieso?  
Mein Map & Guide hat mir für die kürzeste Strecke duchs Murgtal 1:48 ausgegeben. Für die Fahrt nach Lindau sind es 2:16.   

Ok, ich hab' ein bisschen geschummelt, auf der Autobahn steht 160 als 'schnelle' Geschwindigkeit drin. Aber unter 2 1/2 Stunden kann man die Strecke auch ohne Porsche oder Ferrari schaffen, vor allem nachts.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (10. September 2004)

Also was wir machen könnten, die Karlsruhe Fraktion setzt sich um 8.40 in die S Bahn und ist um 9.46 in Forbach, da warte ich mit dem Sharan, könnte also 2 Leute mitnehmen gen Freudenstadt.

Auf dem Rückweg kann ich dieselbigen ja dann in Rastatt rauswerfen, da ist man mit der S-Bahn in 20 min in Karlsruhe.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2004)

Dafür bräuchte man gar kein eigenes Auto und dei Anfahrt wäre damit sogar für Studenten mit lärmender Vorderradnabe machbar.

Mein Anliegen ist eher, eine vetretbare Autofahr-/Bikezeit Relation hinzukriegen. Für 4 Stunden Biken nochmal 4 Stunden in der Gegend rumzufahren ist für mich aus nicht nur aus umweltpolitischen sondern auch aus haushaltspolitischen Gründen als fraglich einzustufen. Sprich, wenn ich so lange von zu hause weg bin, will ich in der Zeit auch biken, sonst lohnt eine Diskussion (mit entsprechenden überzeugenden Argumenten und Zugeständnissen) nicht.  

Glücklicher Weise kann ich mich wg. der S-Bahn Option für lelebbebel aus der gemeinsamen Planung verabschieden ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen deswegen haben zu müssen. Es muss ja nicht immer nach meiner Nase gehen und vieleicht passt es ja ein anderes Mal wieder.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## eL (10. September 2004)

Na stefan nu mäkel ma nich rum hier... wir müssen alle opfer bringen.
Schau dir den eL an.. der fährt unter der woche sogar mit dem vierrad die 1000m zur arbeit(einmal quer durchs dorf) um nicht als mineralölsteuerhinterzieher zu gelten. Da bringt mich die reise nach funcity auch nich um. Eigentlich bin ich ja auch für ne gesunde relation zwischen fahrzeit und bikezeit  aber ich bin eh aus berlin die langen anfahrten gewöhnt nur bin ich für raumausnutzung und fahrgemeinschaften!!!

Vorschlag!
Ich sammel den lele in Ka auf (mannmobilia)
düse zum wühlie rüber
wir 3 fahren gemeinsam zum Chef de cuisine´ 
sollte der wühlie vorher schon nach home müssen kann er das ja gerne tun denn es gibt ja noch die s-bahn 

also was sagt ihr?


----------



## Cook (10. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Also was wir machen könnten, die Karlsruhe Fraktion setzt sich um 8.40 in die S Bahn und ist um 9.46 in Forbach, da warte ich mit dem Sharan, könnte also 2 Leute mitnehmen gen Freudenstadt.
> 
> Auf dem Rückweg kann ich dieselbigen ja dann in Rastatt rauswerfen, da ist man mit der S-Bahn in 20 min in Karlsruhe.



Wär schon ein grosser Aufwand für die Karlsruher.
Also wegen mir BITTE keinen Aufwand treiben. Meine Touren sind wahrscheinlich eh nicht nach dem Geschmack der meisten hier. Bin kein besonders gemütlicher Fahrer weil ich Pausen nicht sonderlich mag. Durch viele Verpflichtungen an den Wochenenden möchte ich in kurzer Zeit viel Strecke machen. Singletracks sind auch Mangelware, im Vordergrund steht das Landschaftserlebnis und der Sport. In 4 Std. muss spätestens Feierabend sein.
So, nach dieser Werbung in eigener Sache kann weiter diskutiert werden.

EDIT: Synchronposting mit eL!
eL, du gehörst natürlich zu der unerschrockenen Sorte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (10. September 2004)

also ich diskutier das heute abend mal mit dem Stefan und melde mich dann wieder


----------



## Wooly (11. September 2004)

also, ich denke rund um die Teufelsmühle Hohloh etc. ist der beste Kompromiß, ich entwerfe nachher mal ne Runde und poste sie dann. Ewig will ich auch nicht fahren, denke Startzeit 10 Uhr und dann so 3-4 Stunden.


----------



## Wooly (11. September 2004)

aaaalso, wie wäre es denn mit einem Klassiker ... bin ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren, ist aber kurz, knackig & schön ...

... ABFAHRT 10 Uhr Bahnhof Gernsbach (gut von allen mit Auto/S-Bahn) zu erreichen ... dann immer rote Raute über Reichental auf die Hohloh, dort drehen wir eine kleine pitoreske Runde über Kaltenbronn - Hohlohsee - Kaiser Wilhelm Turm, dann über Kreuzleh - Langmahdskopf trailig zur Teufelsmühle, dort kurze Einkehr, dann stürzen wir uns den Singletrail runter - Teufelsloch - dann über Loffenau zurück nach Gernsbach (oder wenn alle noch Bock habe noch eine Schleife über denBernstein)

so jetzt, wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal ...


----------



## eL (11. September 2004)

also ich brauch nur die genauen raum/zeit koordinaten 
wo wieweit wiehoch wieschnell/langsam  is mir echt schnuppe.
Einkehren auf jeden fall..... hab ich doch noch lange nicht alle köstlichkeiten dieses landstriches probegegessen... das muss sich ändern.

bis denn eL


----------



## Wooly (11. September 2004)

also für alle Nicht -Murgtäler ... ihr fahrt die A5 bis Ausfahrt Rastatt, links ab Richtung Gaggenau/Gernsbach. Immer geradeaus, nach ca. 7 km an Gaggenau vorbei, nach weiteren 5km kommt ihr nach GERNSBACH. nach ca 500m im Ort kommt ihr zu einem Tunnel, da fahrt ihr NICHT rein, sondern rechts dran vorbei Richtung Altstadt, nach 50m geht es links ab zum Bahnhof/Parkplatz. Da steht dann der herr Wooly ...   ... ganz klar erkennbar an Plauze, Riesenrucksack & orangenem Jekyll.

von Karlsruhe denke ich Fahrzeit ca. 30 min.

P.S. el. ich weiß nicht genau ob es für dich nicht besser ist, übner Freudenstadt zu fahren falls du niemanden in Karlsruhe abholst, dann könntst du ja auch ab da mit dem Cook fahren, falls der kommt.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aaaalso, wie wäre es denn mit einem Klassiker ...


Klingt gut, also morgen früh um 1000 am Bahnhof Gernsbach. Reicht die Zeit dafür, die Strecke klingt länger als 4 Stunden?

@lelebbebele: Soll ich dich am Durlacher Tor oder so einsammeln?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## lelebebbel (11. September 2004)

ay. durlacher tor wäre sehr passend  
ich warte hinter dem kiosk am busbahnhof, ok? oder darf man da mitn auto nicht rein?

fahrzeit ab ka 30 minuten - also stell ich mich mal so ab 9:15 da hin, passt das?


----------



## Wooly (11. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht die Zeit dafür, die Strecke klingt länger als 4 Stunden?



ich denke schon, wenn wir erst einmal auf der Hohloh sind, geht es ja eigentlich nur noch geradeaus bzw. hinunter, und je nach Uhrzeit etc. kann man sich seht schnell wieder gen Gernsbach stürzen, da wir ja quasi die ganze Zeit drüber fahren


----------



## eL (11. September 2004)

hmmmm
sternenfels->pforzhausen->A8->A5->B462->Gernsbach   
85km 1h13min 

also doch nich über Wolgograd   

bis morjen denn
eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (11. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aaaalso, wie wäre es denn mit einem Klassiker ... bin ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren, ist aber kurz, knackig & schön ...
> 
> ... ABFAHRT 10 Uhr Bahnhof Gernsbach (gut von allen mit Auto/S-Bahn) zu erreichen ... dann immer rote Raute über Reichental auf die Hohloh, dort drehen wir eine kleine pitoreske Runde über Kaltenbronn - Hohlohsee - Kaiser Wilhelm Turm, dann über Kreuzleh - Langmahdskopf trailig zur Teufelsmühle, dort kurze Einkehr, dann stürzen wir uns den Singletrail runter - Teufelsloch - dann über Loffenau zurück nach Gernsbach (oder wenn alle noch Bock habe noch eine Schleife über denBernstein)
> 
> so jetzt, wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal ...



  Passt!
(Wenn nix dazwischenkommt     )


----------



## Cook (11. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm
> sternenfels->pforzhausen->A8->A5->B462->Gernsbach
> 85km 1h13min
> 
> ...



hmmm...gib mal ein: Starrock-Pforzebach-Neuenbürg(B294)-Herrenalb-Gernschbach...könnte kürzer und schneller sein...


----------



## Waldgeist (11. September 2004)

@ El
PF - Neuenbürg -  Dobel - Bad Herrenalb - Loffenau - Gernsbach

Waldgeist, 
soeben dem Rhein entstiegen


----------



## Don Stefano (11. September 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ay. durlacher tor wäre sehr passend
> .....
> also stell ich mich mal so ab 9:15 da hin, passt das?


Passt!

Du darfst auch gerne schon die Luft aus den Reifen lassen, ich bringe die Pumpe wieder mit.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## specialist (11. September 2004)

Leute, ich bin im Geschäft und arbeite bis 6.00 Uhr-bin dann um 6.30 daheim, will um 9.00 Uhr aufwachen und wenn alles gut geht bin ich um 10.00 in Gernsbach  

Mal sehen
specialist


----------



## eL (11. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm...gib mal ein: Starrock-Pforzebach-Neuenbürg(B294)-Herrenalb-Gernschbach...könnte kürzer und schneller sein...



also die schnellste ist die über die autobahnen
die kürzeste (65km) geht über die käffer und soll 4h irgendwas dauern
die beste route wird wohl die über herrenalb sein 
na mal sehn 
wer kann mir einen gute adresse im web für einen Routenplaner empfehlen?

spezialist... spochtliches kurzschlafvorhaben   
viel spass beim aus der koje rollen

Smutje....   

nu  aber schluss für heute

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (11. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> die beste route wird wohl die über herrenalb sein
> na mal sehn



nee Sonntagmorgen heißt Autobahn, über Dobel/Herrenalb ist eine tierische Kurbelei.


----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (12. September 2004)

Wir fahren heute bei Schömberg rum, wollen keine Wanderer umnieten.
EUch allen noch eine gute FAhrt....


----------



## Wooly (12. September 2004)

also nur kurz, bin gerade nach Hause gekommen,das ganze Haus riecht nach Waffeln, da muß ich mich jetzt erst einmal reinsetzen ... war eine sehr schöne Tour, Bericht & Photos demnächst hier in diesem Unterforum ...


----------



## Wooly (12. September 2004)

so denn nun denn so ...

... also, wie angekündigt traf ich heute Vormittag am Bahnhof von Gernsbach ein, wo el und cook schon warteten. Nach einem kurzen Schwätzchen tauchten dann auch noch Stefan & lelebebbel auf, die noch kurz einen Abstecher zur Autobahnkirche Baden-Baden gemacht hatten, um um ihr Seelenheil zu beten.

Schnell wurde gesattelt, und ab ging es. Durch Gernsbach durch folgten wir bald der blauen Raute Richtung Hohloh, zuerst auf normalen Forstwegen. Langsam zogen el, lelebebbel & cook das Thempo an, mir wurde klar das das keine geruhsame northern lights Runde werden würde ...  ... anyway, ich hatte eh noch einige Bier des gestrigen Abends zum ausschwitzen, also Kette rechts.

Elegant konterte ich mit dem Abbiegen auf den sog. Jägerpfad, eines sehr schönen Singletrails, der seine ersten hundert Meter leider etwas in Brennesseln & Dornen gehüllt hatte, aber was nicht tötet und so ... auch el´s´Einwürfe, ob ich das hier ernst meinen würden und man sich die ganze Sache doch noch mal überlegen sollte, wurden beiseite geschoben. Und siehe da, nach ein paar hundert metern gaben die Dornen den Weg frei, so das wir den Singletrail genießen konnten, bis auf ein paar "Lothar-Errinnerungs-Klettereien" auch ungestört.








cook auf dem Jägerpfad



Nachdem die Meute, wieder auf einem breiteren Weg angelangt, kurz von mir und Cook wieder eingefangen werden mußte (el, Stefan & lelebebbel sind nicht zu bremsen, wenn erst mal losgelassen), damit sie nicht unbewußter Weise wieder zurück nach Gernsbach heizten, kamen wir doch noch wieder auf den rechten Pfad und erreichten Lautenbach.

Nach der Dorfdurchquerung folgte die Stunde der Sportfraktion, auf den ziemlich steilen Wegen & Trails gen Hohloh mußten Stefan und vor allem ich die restlichen Kombatanten ziehen lassen, um unseren Weg eher gemütsam anzugehen. Das ganze wurde uns von der immer mehr überhand bekommenden Sonne verwöhnt, allerdings zog mein dampfendes Shirt eine große Menge Fliegen an, die mich bis zur Straße umkreisten wie ein Stück ... zwar langsam, aber stetig erreichten auch wir schließlich den Hohlohturm.

Kurz vorher fuhr uns noch MrHuman.GPS Bluesky himself überraschend über den Weg und ein Stück zum Turm mit, der eigentlich in Richtung Gompelscheuer unterwegs war. Der Schwarzwald ist schon klein ...  








lelebebbel, bluesky & cook am Hohlohturm








Stefan & cook beim auspendeln der Richtungs-Erdstrahlen ...



Am Turm trafen wir wieder auf die Racing-Fraktion, die ihn bereits bestiegen und ziemlich abgekühlt war, dewegen nicht lange gerastet wurde und die Räder auf das neue Ziel Teufelsmühle ausgerichtet wurden. Über Klingeleh & Langmahtskopf ging es auf Schotter Richtung Teufelsmühle, leider raste die schnelle Fraktion am Abzweig zum Plattenweg vorbei und mußte die Teufelsmühle von unten anfahren. Später behaupteten sie, ihre knurrenden Mägen hätten sie unaufhaltsam Richtung Teufelsmühle gezogen.

Dort kehrten wir ein, allerdings wurde der etwas entäuscht, hiermit kann ich berichten das geschmälzte Maultaschen in der Brüh´ nicht zu seinen absoluten Leibgerichten ab jetzt gezählt werden dürfen.

Nach Rast und Erholung stürzten wir uns in den letzten Höhepunkt des Tages, der altbekannte besame mucho wurde von oben angegegangen. el lies sich zwar bis unten nicht ganz überzeugen, das man diesen Weg wirklich fahren muß bzw. will bzw. kann, allerdings werde ich mit ihm wahrscheinlich bis zu unserem Lebensende die Unterschiede zwischen einem nervigen Mistweg und einem tollen technischen Singletrail diskutieren ...   ... lelebebbel erwies seinem neuen offiziellen Tital CC-Kanteklatscher alle Ehre, als er sein Felgenbremsen bewehrtes Hardtail einige Male sehr elegant durch die Serpentinen lenkte.







besame mucho - cook








besame mucho - el



Unten angekommen fuhren wir nicht mehr zum Teufelsloch, sondern direkt abwärts weiter der blauen Raute nach, wo wir noch einige sehr schöne und auch mir bes jetzt unbekannte Singletrails entdeckten. Nach teilweise rasanten Abfahrten erreichten unsere Protagonisten wohlbehalten wieder den Bahnhof Gernsbach.

An alle die dabei waren noch einmal einen Gruß, war wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour, und gab mir auch endlich ein Mal die Gelegenheit, die Herren el, cook & lelebebbel leibhaftig zu erleben.

schönen Abend noch, Wooly


P.S. ich weiß jetzt übrigens, warum es von den leten Touren nur Parkplatz bzw. wenig Photos gab ... bei dem Thempo und der marginalen Zahl der Pausen kommt man gar nicht zum photografieren ...


----------



## Don Stefano (12. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... das ganze Haus riecht nach Waffeln ...


Bei mir war es Zwetschgenkuchen und abends noch Pizza, hier wird schon dafür gesorgt, dass ich mein Gewicht halte!  

Herzlichen Dank Marcus, für den schönen Bericht.
Ich fand's erstaunlich, wie die verschiedenen Einstellungen zur Strecke dann doch eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt ermöglicht haben.

Hier noch meine Eindrücke:



Marcus am Anstieg
Von den Anderen konnte ich hier leider keine Fotos machen, die hätten einen Überholversuch sicher sofort gekontert.




IBC-Treffen (Sektion Nordbaden) am Hohlohturm
Bluesky zeigte hier noch sein bulliges VOITL-Rad mit Downhillfelgen und 20cm dickem Unterrohr.

Der Langmahtskopf wurde nur kurz gestreift und wg. eines heranziehenden Regenschauers konnte leider das herrliche Trailstück zur Teufelsmühle nicht gefahren werden (oder war es der knurrende Magen?). Nachdem Marcus und ich uns im Anstieg schleuer Weise geschont hatten, war unser Hunger nicht so extrem.

Das wurde es dann aber bei der Abfahrt wieder (Vom Wooly hab' ich hier kein Bild, der war zu knapp hinter mir):



lelebebbel bei der Abfahrt




Cook bei der Abfahrt




eL bei der Abfahrt

Ja, war alles in allem eine schöne Tour, Pannen- und Sturzfrei.
Streckenlänge waren 32km und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war 12,5km/h oder so (stimmts lelebebbel?).

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Flugrost (12. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Ja, war alles in allem eine schöne Tour, Pannen- und Sturzfrei.
> Streckenlänge waren 32km und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war 12,5km/h oder so (stimmts lelebebbel?).
> ...



Das toppt die vergangene Pfalztour um 2km und .5 im Schnitt. Es gibt sie noch woanders, solche Touren ... War EL glücklich?


----------



## bluesky (12. September 2004)

so buben ...

hab ja versprochen mich auch noch zu melden 

@ Wooly schöner bericht  
hattest du ein weitwinkel objektiv drauf oder bin ich wirklich so mager ?


ich war dann den mittelweg noch richtung besenfeld unterwegs und bin dann irgendwann links richtung dem sagenumwobenen gompelscheuer abgebogen ...
von dort dann den enztal weg bin rotenbach und wieder heim
hatte so kapp 85 km drauf


----------



## Wooly (12. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> hattest du ein weitwinkel objektiv drauf oder bin ich wirklich so mager ?



ich hatte ein Weitwinkel drauf und du bist so mager. habe dich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr gesehen, ich hätte dich fast nicht mehr wiedererkannt. Respekt !!!


----------



## Wooly (12. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> War EL glücklich?



der rockt in 2-3 Wochen Wildbad wenn das so weitergeht ...


----------



## lelebebbel (13. September 2004)

....und nächstes mal dann weiter, ins teufelsloch drobbn!!!!!1!11    falls bis dahin schnee liegt, werd ich mir sicherheitshalber auch knieschoners kaufen *hust*

ja ne also war sehr nett, und schonwieder so ne streckenbilanz wie letzte woche! 
wenn das so weitergeht muss ich irgendwie zusehen, ob ich nicht auch so traktorreifen mit 1,5 bar installieren kann..

ich bin übrigens selbstverständlich keine einzige kante runtergeklatscht und verweise des weiteren darauf, dass zum beispiel der koch mit seinem cc-race-fully sogar so eng um die kehren zirkelt, dass sein oberrohr unter dem lenkeinschlag leidet!

hab auch noch ein nettes bild, grad eben von der satellitenaufklärung gefaxt bekommen:

Wooly, Bluesky und Skuehnen auf dem Weg zum Hohlohturm:

 
(ja, natürlich ist das ein echtes satellitenbild! jeder gute satellit hat zur sicherheit ein geländer vor der kamera.)

da diese 3 flecken da auch als staub auf der linse interpretiert werden könnten, hab ich mir von der aufklärung noch eine hochauflösende zoom aufnahme schicken lassen, die keine zweifel offenlässt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (13. September 2004)

black forrest spy sat ... aha 

@ lelebebbel
ich wusste immer das nkwd nicht der einige spion unter uns ist


----------



## fez (13. September 2004)

ich bin stolz auf euch  

...schöner Bericht - Merci Wooly


----------



## specialist (13. September 2004)

Sehr schöner Bericht und großes SORRY, daß ich euch habe hängen lassen. Ist an dem Morgen nicht alles so gelaufen wie ich wollte  . An mir lag es nicht...aber mein Töchterlein hat mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Bin halt inzwischen so flexiebel wie ne Eisenstange.

Euer specialist


----------



## Cook (13. September 2004)

Sehr schöne Bildergeschichte, Wooly! Und auch die Bilder von Stefan und lellebebbel sind sehr schön!
Auch ich hab mich sehr gefreut, endlich mal unseren Wooly in voller Lebensgrösse zu sehen. Und zusätzlich durfte ich auch noch skühnen zum ersten Mal begutachten. Mit eL und lellebebbel traf ich ja bereits alte Bekannte...
Mit der Strecke hatte sich Wooly eine harte Nuss ausgesucht: ca.800hm am Stück, zum Teil als Direttissima extrem steil. eL verzichtet immer noch auf das kleine Kettenblatt und wuchtete sich mit 29/34 die Rampen hoch! Die Trainingswirkung ist am Oberschenkelumfang zu erkennen.
Während des Aufstiegs wurden dann auch verschiedene Klimazonen durchfahren, bis wir im Gipfelbereich die Subpolare Zone erreicht hatten. Trotz Angoraunterhosen wurde es besonders eL, lellebebbel und mir empfindlich frisch. Der natürliche Wärmespeicher von Wooly im Rumpfbereich ist bei diesen Temperaturen natürlich Gold wert!

Sehr irritiert war ich dann doch am Abend (nach 4 Portionen Wurschsalad, 2 Käsesahne, 1 Himbeerkuchen und 1 Zwetschgenkuchen) , warum 30km sooo müde machen können....


----------



## Wooly (13. September 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Der natürliche Wärmespeicher von Wooly im Rumpfbereich ist bei diesen Temperaturen natürlich Gold wert!



ja aber habe gestern laut heutiger nachwage schon wieder ein Kilo verloren ... wenn dasso weitergeht friere ich im Winter wie ein Schlosshund ...


----------



## Wooly (13. September 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> An mir lag es nicht...aber mein Töchterlein hat mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.



wird schon klappen .. bei mir ist es ja auch bald soweit ... aber ich habe schon die Lösung im Kopf, bei dem northern lights Kinderrreichtum sollte das kein Problem sein, ich sehe es schon vor mir im nächsten Sommer:

       NORTHERN LIGHTS FAMILY DAY        

Alle treffen sich bei mir, die Kids können durch den Garten toben (ich entwerfe gerade das Baumhaus mit Strickleiterverbindung in den Schuppen ... ), die Muttis können Kaffe trinken & sonnen (oder mitfahren wer will natürlich) und die Herren gehen biken, abends wir dann kollektiv gegrillt. Na wie klingt det ?


----------



## fez (13. September 2004)

nee, da machen wir Pizza / Flammkuchen / Brot im selbstgebauten Holzfeuer-Backofen, werde Dir zu gegebener Zeit mal das Buch zukommen lassen...


----------



## specialist (13. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wird schon klappen .. bei mir ist es ja auch bald soweit ... aber ich habe schon die Lösung im Kopf, bei dem northern lights Kinderrreichtum sollte das kein Problem sein, ich sehe es schon vor mir im nächsten Sommer:
> 
> NORTHERN LIGHTS FAMILY DAY
> 
> Alle treffen sich bei mir, die Kids können durch den Garten toben (ich entwerfe gerade das Baumhaus mit Strickleiterverbindung in den Schuppen ... ), die Muttis können Kaffe trinken & sonnen (oder mitfahren wer will natürlich) und die Herren gehen biken, abends wir dann kollektiv gegrillt. Na wie klingt det ?



das hört sich super an-das sollten wir dann echt mal machen


----------



## grobis (13. September 2004)

sali zusammen,

als frischer vadder sehe ich das anderst kommen:

die frauen finden es bestimmt toll, dass wir uns alle treffen und wünschen dann kurzerhand den bikern einen schönen tag. 
die mädels sitzen auf einem platz in der sonne bei prosecco und die jungs spielen mit den kids in der scheuer.
na dann prost.....    

gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. September 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> sali zusammen,
> 
> als frischer vadder sehe ich das anderst kommen:
> 
> ...



Nixfürungut aber die Papas werden sich eher über vollgefederte, trailtaugliche MTB-Anhänger und deren adäquate Bereifung unterhalten. 
Langsam aber sicher seh ìch`s bei mir auch in Reichweite


----------



## Wooly (14. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam aber sicher seh ìch`s bei mir auch in Reichweite




aha aha aha tuschel tuschel aha jetz sag blos flüster ...


----------



## grobis (14. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam aber sicher seh ìch`s bei mir auch in Reichweite



was für ein höhepunkt.....     

ps: mit meiner tochter auf dem arm, habe ich immer nur ein fettes, breites grinzen im gesicht. es gibt nichts schöneres.....  

gruss grobis


----------



## fez (14. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam aber sicher seh ìch`s bei mir auch in Reichweite


ohne Witz ?


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> NORTHERN LIGHTS FAMILY DAY
> 
> Na wie klingt det ?



Gut klingt det! Je nachdem wieviel Spaß das Ganze macht, werde ich dann auch mal über Nachwuxx nachdenken


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

das machen von Nachwuchs kann unter Umständen Spass machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvoxl (15. September 2004)

Wir wissen bis heute noch nicht so recht, wie wir zu unserem Nachwuchs kamen  , aber ich würde trotzdem zum NOTHERN LIGHTS FAMILY DAY kommen. Ob wir uns vorher mal mit dem Rad irgendwo treffen, zweifle ich im Moment etwas an, kenn euch ja nur von Cooks Erzählungen, hoffe, ich darf trotzdem kommen.

Bis  irgendwann

Yvoxl


----------



## Wooly (15. September 2004)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> ... kenn euch ja nur von Cooks Erzählungen, hoffe, ich darf trotzdem kommen.



klar darfst, als Grand Dame des Nordschwarzwaldforums ist das doch gar keine Frage ..


----------



## Yvoxl (15. September 2004)

@Wooly

vielen Dank, nun kann ich nachher beruhigt einschlafen    

Yvoxl


----------



## Flugrost (15. September 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> was für ein höhepunkt.....
> 
> ps: mit meiner tochter auf dem arm, habe ich immer nur ein fettes, breites grinzen im gesicht. es gibt nichts schöneres.....
> 
> gruss grobis



...und das soll unbedingt so sein, denn sonst wäre die Natur ein asshole sonderngleichen!
Ich muß denn doch mal kurz was erklären:
"... ich sehs in Reichweite..." bedeutet nicht, daß wir schwanger sind sondern daß ich`s mir endlich vorstellen kann diese Verantwortung übernehmen zu können. Für mich als jahrzehntelanger Nachwuxverächter ist das ein wahrlich großer Schritt vorwärts. 

Fette Grüße an alle "Nachwuxheimer", `melde mich beim Familyday an, wenns soweit ist!


----------



## Wooly (16. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...bedeutet nicht, daß wir schwanger sind ...




redest aber schon wie ein typischer Jungvater ....


----------

